# Sail Caribe, Puerto Ricl



## l_lym (Aug 15, 2004)

There's once again a charter operation in Fajardo. Sail Caribe seems to be a mix of a Charter and SailTime management operation. Has anyone chartered from them?


----------



## arisatx (Sep 2, 2004)

l_lym said:


> There's once again a charter operation in Fajardo. Sail Caribe seems to be a mix of a Charter and SailTime management operation. Has anyone chartered from them?


Yup - just did a week in early Feb w/them. SVI's were great. Sail Caribe was great to work with. Wasn't sure we'd like the Hunters, but they worked out OK. They also have Lagoon cats - if multihulls are your thing. I'd go back again.


----------



## DawnB (May 12, 2009)

Hi, Can you give me more information on this charter company?

We are looking to charter at Christmas next year, and would like to know more about them.

Thanks!


----------



## arisatx (Sep 2, 2004)

DawnB said:


> Hi, Can you give me more information on this charter company?
> 
> We are looking to charter at Christmas next year, and would like to know more about them.
> 
> Thanks!


DawnB:

What would you like to know? For general info, I would suggest giving them a call or visiting Puerto Rico Yacht Charters -Bareboat Sailing & Catamaran Charters Spanish Virgin Islands


----------



## JSL3 (Jun 6, 2007)

arisatx said:


> Yup - just did a week in early Feb w/them. SVI's were great. Sail Caribe was great to work with. Wasn't sure we'd like the Hunters, but they worked out OK. They also have Lagoon cats - if multihulls are your thing. I'd go back again.


Were the Spainsh Virgins crowded?

Anyone else been to the SVIs who can commment? I have no data at all to support this, but the proximity to Puerto Rico seems to me could mean a lot of power boaters. From my limited knowledge of the area, it looks to be a pretty cool destination.

I'm considering a trip and I'm sure time of year makes a difference on crowds. I'm thinking early February.


----------



## arisatx (Sep 2, 2004)

JSL3 said:


> Were the Spainsh Virgins crowded?
> 
> Anyone else been to the SVIs who can commment? I have no data at all to support this, but the proximity to Puerto Rico seems to me could mean a lot of power boaters. From my limited knowledge of the area, it looks to be a pretty cool destination.
> 
> I'm considering a trip and I'm sure time of year makes a difference on crowds. I'm thinking early February.


Nope. Not compared to the BVI's. Sure some of the popular / closer anchorages do get a little crowded, but mostly on the weekends. During the week we went, we had many anchorages almost to ourselves. It was blowing pretty good and most days there were small craft advisories which may have kept the stinkpots in port - but from what I've read, the SVI's tend to be pretty uncrowded in general. It is a cool destination. We had a migrating humpback glide past us at anchor - how cool is that!


----------



## JSL3 (Jun 6, 2007)

arisatx said:


> Nope. Not compared to the BVI's. Sure some of the popular / closer anchorages do get a little crowded, but mostly on the weekends. During the week we went, we had many anchorages almost to ourselves. It was blowing pretty good and most days there were small craft advisories which may have kept the stinkpots in port - but from what I've read, the SVI's tend to be pretty uncrowded in general. It is a cool destination. We had a migrating humpback glide past us at anchor - how cool is that!


Great, that was what I was hoping to hear. Thanks Ted. I sent a request for more info off to Puerto Rico Yacht Charters.

The humpback sighting is incredible.


----------



## arisatx (Sep 2, 2004)

Jim:
Here's Ensenada Honda anchorage on Vieques to give you an idea of how crowded it was:


----------



## JSL3 (Jun 6, 2007)

very nice. we made contact with PR Yacht charters and got some details. now i just have to get the rest of the crew on board. it looks like a good possibility.
thanks for the advice.


----------

